# Spartan Tactical Patrol Rifle (June 09)



## Earthkanu (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Attended the Spartan Tactical class June 16/17/18 taught by onwer Jim Smith and his asst instructor John Fish. What an awsome class. Sorry Im to busy to replicate the AAR here but quite a bit of work went into it and I thought I would just provide the link.


----------



## searcher (Aug 1, 2009)

Link????


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 1, 2009)

searcher said:


> Link????



I think the links in his sig are sufficient to convince me he's just a spammer.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 1, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I think the links in his sig are sufficient to convince me he's just a spammer.


Signature?? What signature?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 1, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Signature?? What signature?



Someone removed his sig line.  It was porn spam.


----------

